# Tree and Shrub Experts?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm trying to identify the tree or shrub in this photo. It was growing in the rocks on a ridge near Park City. The branch in the foreground shows the leaves.
The trunks are quite twisted with rough bark. My conclusion from internet searches lead me to some type of Mountain Mahogany? Please help if you can. Thanks.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

http://forestry.usu.edu/htm/treeid/other-species/curleaf-mountain-mahogany/

Yes, this is mountain mahogany. Deer often like this for both browse and cover. Some stands of it can get thick and hard to walk through. It is common along ridgelines in the mountains around Park City.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Catherder said:


> http://forestry.usu.edu/htm/treeid/other-species/curleaf-mountain-mahogany/
> 
> Yes, this is mountain mahogany. Deer often like this for both browse and cover. Some stands of it can get thick and hard to walk through. It is common along ridgelines in the mountains around Park City.


Catherder speaks the truth.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks! I was amazed that it was growing in the cracks of those rocks.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

cercocarpus ledifolius.


----------

